# Critical Fix 2 für Kaspersky 2011



## Newsfeed (2 Dezember 2010)

Endlich hat Kaspersky den Critical Fix 2 für die 2011er-Generation von KAV und KIS freigegeben. Die meisten Änderungen betreffen Kompatibilitätsprobleme; zudem will Kaspersky die Erkennung und Beseitigung von Rootkits verbessert haben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

